# Faunarium humidity



## Dandridge (Oct 20, 2021)

Hi, I have my 6 month old hognose in a medium flat faunarium and I'm having trouble keeping the humidity above 20% on the hot side. I've already blocked off a lot of the top holes and it's still escaping. I didn't think it would be too much of a problem because of his species, but he's just had his first shed (since I've had him) yesterday and retained about an inch and a half on his tail that I had to soak off him this morning.

Does anyone have any ideas? I already had an extra water bowl over the heat mat on that side as soon as I saw he was in blue and he won't use the moss hide I put in for him. I do have a 3ft monkfield terrainium for him, but he still seems to be a bit little for it yet. Temps are 33-35 on the hot side (heat mat and reptile radiator) and 24-26 on the cool side and he's been eating consistently every 3-4 days since I got him in October last year

Edited to add that I'm using aspen as a substrate


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

Spray his hides twice a day when he goes into blue, That's what I do with all three of my corns two are in faunariums although the humidity is naturally higher in my home so I only ever have to really spray my largest corns hides as I use a heat lamp with her and it dry's out the enclosure more.


----------



## Dandridge (Oct 20, 2021)

Thanks. I did try that but it dries out so quickly (the radiator is very drying). I think I may just move him over to his bigger tank and section part of it off until he's a bit bigger


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Dandridge said:


> Temps are 33-35 on the hot side (heat mat and reptile radiator) and 24-26 on the cool side and he's been eating consistently every 3-4 days since I got him in October last year


Why are you using two sets of heating methods.... 33-35c is too hot for a corn, 30c max IMO

With so much heating it's no wonder why humidity is so low


----------



## Dandridge (Oct 20, 2021)

He's not a corn, he's a hognose and needs higher temperatures


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Dandridge said:


> He's not a corn, he's a hognose and needs higher temperatures


[insert embarrassed emoji here ] - Where did I get that from.... must have crossed posted


----------



## Dandridge (Oct 20, 2021)

Malc said:


> [insert embarrassed emoji here ] - Where did I get that from.... must have crossed posted


Maybe because The Corn Snake Guy has posted above you. As an aside, I blocked up some more vents this morning and it appears to be holding at around 25-28% which is a vast improvement


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

It's fine just blame me  I mean in terms of holding humidity a faunarium isn't the best but I've had no issues with my babies shedding due to the humidity in my home at it's lowest it sits around 50% highest is 74 - 75% and as I've said I only have to spray my largest corns hides due to using a heat lamp when she's in shed,

Only thing I could suggest is a small wood vivarium as they tend to hold humidity better than any faunarium or sceen top enclosure ever will.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

It's possibly just one of those things. Don't worry about the warm end being humid, that's likely to lead to RI.
Your best bet is to simply put a hide box filled with moss.
Hogs don't tend to need high humidity.


----------



## Dandridge (Oct 20, 2021)

ian14 said:


> It's possibly just one of those things. Don't worry about the warm end being humid, that's likely to lead to RI.
> Your best bet is to simply put a hide box filled with moss.
> Hogs don't tend to need high humidity.


I did put him one in, but he wouldn't use it (maybe because it was see through?) I've got him another one now so I will try that. Just out of interest, are there any ballpark number ranges for humidity because all I've seen is 'as low as possible'. 
Also, I don't think this was a normal shed because he got stuck in the top of his coconut hide two weeks ago and there may have been some abrasion to a few of his scales. Would that have anything to do with it being incomplete? The rest of it came off fine, including eyecaps and nose, it was just a section of his tail that remained


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

Dandridge said:


> I did put him one in, but he wouldn't use it (maybe because it was see through?) I've got him another one now so I will try that. Just out of interest, are there any ballpark number ranges for humidity because all I've seen is 'as low as possible'.
> Also, I don't think this was a normal shed because he got stuck in the top of his coconut hide two weeks ago and there may have been some abrasion to a few of his scales. Would that have anything to do with it being incomplete? The rest of it came off fine, including eyecaps and nose, it was just a section of his tail that remained


I've seen 30 - 50% on the net but I wouldn't believe a thing you read best thing is to have it confirmed by other hognose owners.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Humidity isn't something to worry about unless it's a tropical species.


----------

